# Rolling out some Barrels!



## bottlekid76 (May 16, 2011)

Hiya folks,

 Barrel bitters & whiskeys are one of my most favorite bottles to collect. They come in so many wild colors and certain examples have an amazing amount of crudity from hammer whittle to thousands of seed bubbles. Each one really seems to have it's own unique characteristic, even from the same mold. Drips, waviness to the glass, and although not intentionally, they are just a really interesting feat some of our early glassblowers made for us to enjoy. I know many bottles do, but these are just really special to me. I've been working on a collection of them, and though small in comparison to many collections, i'm pretty happy with what I have so far. I guess all together at this point I have around 25 barrels. I also have some unembossed ones as well. Color can be so objective and sometimes extremely difficult to describe. I can imagine a seller trying to be accurate on a description of a barrel trying to figure out what kind of smokey orange strawberry salmon puce with some honey amber it is! Greeleys for example, come in an incredible number of shades. Each one I own is a different color, although a couple are close, they still are a slightly different. Anyhow, I wanted to show some pics of some that I have. I also wanted to show some of the different iron pontils found an various examples. I hope you enjoy looking, I know I do. []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 16, 2011)

Some group shots of some as well...


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 16, 2011)

The yellow green barrel with a very interesting top. I aquired this guy in the auction at the 2007 Collinsville National. Very crude example...


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 16, 2011)

Some of the different iron pontils that can be found...


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 16, 2011)

A pretty cool barrel that has all the original labels, foil sealed and full contents. The Bagley barrel. This thing is heavy!

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 16, 2011)

And finally, the tall and short Robacks...

 Thanks for looking!
 ~Tim


----------



## kungfufighter (May 16, 2011)

Veddy nice! Thanks for taking the time to post...


----------



## earlyglass (May 16, 2011)

Great pics Tim! I especially like the transparent green Greeleys and the citron yellow Sachems... killer!

 I don't see a Turner Brothers? If you are looking for a very nice yellow green example... I got one on the website!

 Mike


----------



## Poison_Us (May 16, 2011)

Very nice indeed!  If I added another line to our collection, it would be bitters.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 16, 2011)

Those are seriously nice Tim!...Great collection.


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2011)

Hey Tim,

 I like how you roll.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## bombboy (May 16, 2011)

Very nice indeed, thanks for showing those great looking bottles !!  Mark


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 16, 2011)

WOW ! Very nice !
 The light Green Greeley's is my favorite of the group . Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Dansalata (May 16, 2011)

gosh dang awesome!!! nic ecollection...


----------



## RED Matthews (May 16, 2011)

Many thanks for sharing your collection like that.  I would really appreciate a procedural processing to create that type of coverage.  I have Large Advertising Bottles,  Many SARATOGA'S, and Demijohns that should be covered that way for anyone that is interested.   I have never gotten into the bitters - they always seemed to expensive for my budget.  HOWEVER - they are beautiful!!  I can see why you are into them.  RED Matthews


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks so much guys, I really appreciate it! I really enjoy them. One could almost collect nothing but barrels with such a variety to choose from.

 Mike- I did see that one on the website. Looks like a super example, and one I don't have yet. I've had the chance to buy a few amber Turners but they all had some form of damage.

 I'd love to see any barrels you guys may have in your collection, so feel free to post some pics! []

 The green Greeley's is one of my favorites too. I bought that from a gentleman who was from around NJ originally, and he & his father collected bottles for many years before he retired and moved here to Missouri. He had some great stuff and I bought several nice bottles from him. I haven't quite ever seen this exact shade before. The one American Bottle had a couple years ago was more yellow, leaning towards citron, and the one they just sold the other night was more green. That's what I love about these!

 ~Tim


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 16, 2011)

Not mine ....... Some of my Brothers barrels . Not a very good pic .


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 17, 2011)

Looks like he has a nice couple Highlands and a Druid Bitters. The cobalt barrel looks like a nice one too! That's a mighty fine grouping he's got there Brian!

 ~Tim


----------



## sandchip (May 17, 2011)

Those are all awesome!


----------



## Wangan (May 17, 2011)

Unreal! A very pretty collection to have in your window.I have always loved the barrels and Crush soda shapes.


----------



## annie44 (May 17, 2011)

Those are some beautiful bottles!!  Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 17, 2011)

Great collection,the colors are amazing.Here is my only barrel bottle in my collection similar to yours.This bottle is unembossed, has a blob top,and also has a huge iron pontil.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 17, 2011)

2.


----------



## baltbottles (May 18, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a Smiths druid bitters for the collection.

 Chris


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 18, 2011)

Great color on that Smith's Chris ! 
 Did you dig that one ? Cryer !!!!


----------



## deacon_frost (May 18, 2011)

wow tim very nice, did you get the auction listing i sent you?


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2011)

Great stuff Tim, one of the few bottles outside of my Paterson NJ bottles that I would like to collect but just can't afford to get into right now...


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!

 Steve- That's an unusual blob style top on your example, very interesting and killer pontil!

 Chris- That's a killer color on a rare bottle. A beauty even in its condition!

 Brian- Thanks man, no I didn't get a list? Try resending it and hopefully it will show up =)

 Jim- I appreciate it, they've always been my favorite, sometimes pricey, but once in awhile you can get a good buy.

 ~Tim


----------

